# 120hz display



## CikaMare (Jun 2, 2021)

Ok guys i bought a Xiaomi poco x3 pro and it has 120hz display and i am wondering if i can change which apps to run at 60hz and which on 120hz so if you know how please let me known.


----------



## X71200 (Jun 2, 2021)

My Realme has somewhat of a similar option where I can choose whether to run 60 Hz all time or 90 Hz in the apps that benefit, or 90 all the time. Something like that. It should be there in the settings on your Poco.


----------

